# New Syrian today :)



## DJMonty (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey, everyone.

I picked up a new syrian hamster earlier today from Pets At Home... As per the usual, I walked past the animals up for adoption as I went to get some food for the fish, and she was standing with her front paws up on the glass, watching me walk past. I couldn't pass her up!

The owner neglected to name her, and there was no reason as to why she was up for adoption. So, now, I have a new hamster! If I can get the camera working, I'll try and get some pictures up.


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

aww thats why i ban myself from pets at home! i cant resist syrian faces looking up at me with their squishy bear faces  what did you call her?


----------



## DJMonty (Apr 14, 2012)

I called her Zelda, as I'm a tad obsessed with that series.

I've been trying to get the camera working for ages, but I think I'll need a new one. I'm still using my old Kodak CX7525.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

congratulations on your new addition looking forward to the pics lol


----------



## DJMonty (Apr 14, 2012)

noushka05 said:


> congratulations on your new addition looking forward to the pics lol


Pics will have to wait until I can afford a new camera... This one doesn't even turn on any longer, even with brand new batteries.


----------

